# Tesla testing Spotify?



## bento (Aug 7, 2018)

Saw this post of Reddit this morning. One can only hope Spotify is coming.

Captured Spotify traffic through router (in US) on FW 34.1 (Model 3). Spotify coming soon?


----------



## KFORE (May 19, 2018)

That was me! This is definitely new in 34.1. I've looked at the logs over the last 3 months, and the Spotify call only happened _right_ after I updated to 34.1.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

This is big, great news if true.


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

I went back and checked the log for the day the car was updated to 34.1, and the spotify data is there too, with the same size of downstream data - 378 Bytes


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Although some suggests this may have something to do with the EU Model 3 launch, since EU already get spotify.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Apple Music please


----------



## bento (Aug 7, 2018)

We can only hope that it's not just testing for the EU version. Some one confirmed they saw it on their Model X as well, which is already available in the EU.


----------



## woodisgood (Jul 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Apple Music please


A slick implementation of CarPlay would be sublime, but I'll happily take Apple Music as a consolation prize.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Pandora please. I truly believe they have the best predictive algorithm.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Apple Music please





woodisgood said:


> A slick implementation of CarPlay would be sublime, but I'll happily take Apple Music as a consolation prize.





ig0p0g0 said:


> Pandora please. I truly believe they have the best predictive algorithm.


One thing at a time. This is a thread on Spotify, so if there is any evidence toward one of these others, start a thread. Otherwise, maybe post your preferred in a 'wanted feature' thread.


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

Everyone keeps talking about Tesla having it's own music service and there are rumors it is coming with V9 (also rumored to be coming soon). Anyone think that maybe Spotify is the back-end for this Tesla music service? I can't imagine them going and signing with all the record labels when they can just pay someone else to be their back-end and do the dirty work. They already have a relationship with Spotify, could explain the sudden Spotify data we are all seeing.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

How about if Tesla just opens up some API's to the LTE and WiFi, and music connectivity, and allows Spotify, Pandora, Sirius/XM, Apple Music and a few others to connect directly to the car? As advanced as this vehicle is, it needs some apps beyond charging stations, battery/charging monitoring and a few others.

Heck, I would even be ok, if we had to have the premium services of these apps and Tesla received a small revenue share to cover the cost of the data.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

NR4P said:


> How about if Tesla just opens up some API's to the LTE and WiFi, and music connectivity, and allows Spotify, Pandora, Sirius/XM, Apple Music and a few others to connect directly to the car? As advanced as this vehicle is, it needs some apps beyond charging stations, battery/charging monitoring and a few others.
> 
> Heck, I would even be ok, if we had to have the premium services of these apps and Tesla received a small revenue share to cover the cost of the data.


this opens them up to hacks. And do not think they are willing to take that chance.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> this opens them up to hacks. And do not think they are willing to take that chance.


Not necessarily. APIs can be very restrictive. We already have third party apps to access the car. And can control things .

By restricting access to only LTE amd WiFi (which exist today for 3rd party apps already) and then only the audio system, they can be secure . Providing the audio system has internal restrictions .

I work in the security and smart home industry and many of these systems are very secure. Similar to Cyber worries in a connected vehicle .


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

Updated to 36.2 this evening, and the Spotify traffic still exists


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

I'd love if Spotify was added here in NA, The wife and I hate slacker but have Premium Spotify accounts.


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

njkode said:


> I'd love if Spotify was added here in NA, The wife and I hate slacker but have Premium Spotify accounts.


THIS


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Anyone got any updates on this? The quality of the Standard Slacker package is very poor considering how high end the audio system is in the car. I want to upgrade to the premium Slacker account but am willing to wait if something better is coming like Spotify


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Why no mention of the hit to Amazon? I'd like me some Amazon Prime when driving.


----------

